# Need help to fix codes P0500 & P0600



## mmukhan (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I have Nissan Maxima 96 I went to the emisson check and they failed me because I have error codes P0500 & P0600, since I have changed the speed sensor and erased the codes but the code comes back on. I have erased the codes and resetted 3 times but it keeps coming back on. Any help to fix this problem will be greatly appreciated.
Regards


----------

